# Alpenstock Project



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Several months ago, many of you will remember that I brought up the discussion concerning the making of an Alpenstock.

Well I have been dabbling around with it a little -- below is the beginnings of my first experiment crude as it may be. I have to put the point on the end yet (I have a nice combination point) and do some finish work, otherwise I don't have much more to do -- this is one of two projects I would like to finish up before shoulder surgery!

































As I continue to finish I will post more pictures.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Got the Tip on -- now to apply finish!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I think I've decided to go with a rub on finish -- so it may take a little time!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Almost done with the Alpinstock project and will soon post final pictures!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I like the finger notches at the top.

Please describe the rub on finish when you do it.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Rad said:


> Got the Tip on -- now to apply finish!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking awesome! Let me know how you like that spike. I think I may have one of those in a drawer, unused.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

gdenby said:


> I like the finger notches at the top.
> 
> Please describe the rub on finish when you do it.


It's just a Polly formula that is made for hand rubbing! It goes on easy -- no dripping or running!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CAS said:


> Rad said:
> 
> 
> > Got the Tip on -- now to apply finish!
> ...


I will! It feels really good, but the real test will be one of my down hill icy climbs! I think it will have to wait untill after surgery -- and I hear that will take some time! :-(


----------

